# Why Maintenance is so important for air conditioning as well as heating equipment?



## JackClay (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

Preventive maintenance is essential to the proper functioning of air conditioning and heating equipment. Generally companies inspections each year. During these inspections, proper operation of the equipment is checked and verified.and if any part should be not able to work more. It is quickly replaced. If preventive maintenance is not performed regularly or if it is done haphazardly, the equipment will require extensive and costly repairs at a later date that is sooner than it should be.Your best insurance against HVAC failure and cost containment is equipment preventive maintenance.


----------



## KomfortHeating (Jul 27, 2012)

Great post. Proper air conditioning maintenance can help your unit last decades. On the flip-side, a neglected air conditioner loses roughly 5% of its efficiency each year that it operates without upkeep.Neglecting your unit leads to poor air conditioning performance and increased energy consumption. And regular maintenance is far less costly than repairs or a replacement.
By keeping your unit operating at peak performance, you will recover any money invested in upkeep by lower repair costs and savings on your electric bill.


----------



## EnergyLoadCalc (Jul 1, 2012)

I always liked to compare it to changing oil in a car. Maintenance agreements always pay for themself.


----------



## moshei (Jun 21, 2012)

Maintenance for me is a must. It can prevent a lot of more damages in our air conditioners and other appliances.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Just like a motor vehicle needs regular tune-ups to operate at its best level of performance, so does a home or business heating, ventilation and air conditioning system. While preventive maintenance benefits the system directly, having this service performed by trained professionals brings with it benefits to you as the home or business owner as well.


----------



## Mike Keburis (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

Preventive maintenance is always a wise choice for best way to ensure trouble-free operation and peak performance. It is very much like a situation where if we invest (not waste), say 50 dollars for prevention of the heating or cooling equipment, it would help us saving at least saving say, 1000 dollars for a new system.

From a customer point of view, one added concern is to hire a right from from a right HVAC company or contractor.


----------



## Tom Olson (Feb 23, 2015)

*HVAC Maintenance*

If you had 25% of your client's HVAC work, would you have a great business? Of course! Then teach your clients how to do the other 75% that has to do with keeping the systems clean dry and lubricated. Don't let your customers think of you as a competitor. Make them think of you as an ally. Do that by teaching them to check for clean filters, clean coils, proper fan belt conditions, and more, before giving you a call. Learn about this, and my recommended six-step maintenance recovery guide at: http://www.createspace.com/5040592.


----------



## Tom Olson (Feb 23, 2015)

*HVAC Maintenance*

I couldn't agree more!

If you had 25% of your client's HVAC work, would you have a great business? Of course! Then teach your clients how to do the other 75% that has to do with keeping the systems clean dry and lubricated. Don't let your customers think of you as a competitor. Make them think of you as an ally. Do that by teaching them to check for dirt filters, dirty coils, proper fan belt conditions, and more, before giving you a call. Learn about this, and my recommended six-step maintenance recovery guide at: www.createspace.com/5040592.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

Throughout the year most of the customers may experience issues with their HVAC system. The best solution to minimize those issues is having the proper AC maintenance or furnace maintenance done on their heating and cooling system. 
Ensuring that your HVAC system is in good working condition is very important and will provide peace of mind that the indoor air quality of your home will always be at its best.


----------



## Keith Bell (12 mo ago)

The most common cause of an AC problem is a clogged drain. This is because the drain has been blocked by debris, hair, or other particles that should not be in your AC system. AC system clogs are among the most common problems that homeowners face. They are also one of the most frustrating since they can take hours to fix and require professional help. 

AC maintenance tips are ways to keep your AC in good condition and prevent it from breaking down. AC maintenance tips help you save money because they help you avoid the costly repairs that can happen when your AC breaks down. They also help you save time because they allow you to fix problems yourself and avoid unnecessary service calls. The benefits of AC maintenance tips are numerous, but it is important to remember that they should not be taken lightly.

Here are some tips on how you can maintain your air conditioner:

-Check your filters regularly: if they start getting clogged with dirt or dust, change them
-Make sure that you turn off the AC when not using it
-Keep windows closed when using an AC
-Keep doors closed during use
-Shut off the power when not in use

When it comes to your AC, there are a few maintenance tips that you can take to ensure that you're always comfortable. These include: shutting off the AC when not in use, keeping the filter clean, and avoiding high humidity. By doing these simple tasks on a regular basis, you're sure to keep your home cool and comfortable for years to come.


----------

